# Schubert - String Quartet 6 D.74 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The 6th quartet is often regarded by some as Schubert's first 'matute' work but considering he was still 16 when he wrote it I don't think we can really call it Franz's coming-of-age quartet. Schubert completed his 6th quartet towards the end of September 1813. It was rediscovered in 1928 and on the title page the following dedication in Schubert's hand was written: "Trois Quatuors pour deux Violons, Viole et Violoncelle composés par François Schubert écolier de Msr. De Salieri." Although Schubert left the Stadt Konvikt in June of 1813, he continued lessons on a private basis with Salieri until 1817. Another lovely early quartet, of which I like the Haydnesque minuet, particularly, and the key to a great account is to nail the 1st and 3rd movements with great phrasing and dynamics.

Recommended

Endres
Coull

*Better

Taneyev* - the unnecessarily broad first movement brings this one down the list a little.
*Schumann Quartet *- a very good account that would have been more impressive without such a cavernous recorded sound

*Hugely recommended

Diogenes* - another fine performance with good dynamics and a gorgeous tone.
*Verdi* - vey capable ensemble and the Verdis capture the joie de vivre of Schubert's early invention.
*Kodaly* - straight, no fuss or ornamentation reading. A lovely slow movement.
*Leipziger* - just off the top bracket as I wanted a little more bite but you can't fault the Leipziger's ensemble-playing.
*Melos* - firm, convincing and technically very impressive
*Signum* - Schubert's youthful spirit is confidently captured in this lovely, more recent recording.
*Alinde* - the newcomer is a fine recording with the Alinde alive and very reactive to the changes in tempo.

*Top picks

Auryn* - the Auryns get this so right. Everything seems fuid yet so stunningly phrased and dynamically handled. This is quartet playing of the very best quality and one of the finest recordings in their complete cycle

*Zemlinsky* - quicker and more propulsive than the competition, the Zemlinskys play with a sense of fun abandon. They may exaggerate the odd phrase but when it's this good I don't care. Exciting (and listen to that cello sound).

*Modigliani* - another superb recording from this new set. Not as zippy as the Zemlinsky but just as committed. Lovely acoustic


----------

